# Warnings for making DTD's (Duct Tape Dummies)



## ExperiMUNt (Aug 17, 2015)

So I've recently just finished making my first ever duct tape dummy, and it was neither an easy nor a fun process I'll tell you that. But my biggest warning to all of you out there who have not yet made a DTD yet but are is that you must work quickly! Reason being is that your feet and hands start to actually go numb after a while, and sooner or later you're going to lose circulation in those parts (and I highly hope you don't get to that point.) ALWAYS make sure you have someone to help you with this tedious process as it can believe it or not be quite dangerous, NEVER do this alone!!


----------



## sultanpeppershaker (Aug 17, 2015)

my #1 reason why I haven't made a DTD yet is because i have no one to do it with me, or help me with it. I've read tons of sites and guide/tips on doing it, and they all say to do it with at least two others, and it'll take at least 2-3 hours to do one correctly. but good to know you attempted it! props to you bud!


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Aug 17, 2015)

If you are losing feeling you are making the dummy too tight, which a lot of tutorials warn about. Not only does it put you in physical harm, but your pattern will be too small.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2015)

Also, use man small pieces of tape vs long pieces. It helps with keeping it from being too tight.


----------



## Ley (Aug 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Also, use man small pieces of tape vs long pieces. It helps with keeping it from being too tight.



Yeah, layer that shit.


----------



## ExperiMUNt (Aug 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Also, use man small pieces of tape vs long pieces. It helps with keeping it from being too tight.



Does it really? I was recommended on using long-ongoing pieces of tape. I tried on not mking it too tight, but it is said to make it snug. I'll remember that next time when I do make another DTD if the other one gets too worn-out. Also wow do they EVER get hot..












0


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2015)

Mhm. Long pieces are great for patterns but way too constricting for dtds. Think of it like a snake.


----------



## Joey (Aug 17, 2015)

I actually fucked mine up the first time I tried. My maker didn't really like how I made it, but I was happy to try again and send her a new one.

Needless to say, it was worth it in the end because my body fits PERFECTLY.


----------

